# Compilar Manualmente

## Pipeng

Hola, tengo una duda, estoy por pasarme a gentoo, soy usuario de debian, pero hay una sola cosa que me complica un poco, si tengo un paquete que necesito, pero que no esta en los repositorios de gentoo, ¿como lo puedo instalar dejando algún tipo de registro en portage?, que leí que si hacia un make install directo, gentoo no sabia los paquetes y archivos instalados, ademas que podría accidentalmente sustituir algún archivo importante, o ¿existe algún programa que me permita instalar paquetes de forma aislada?, me refiero a algo como lxc pero que en vez de ser un sistema desde 0, instalar sobre ese sistema un paquete como una segunda raíz, y que establezca preferencia para esa aplicación las librerías dentro de esa raíz y las librerías y aplicaciones que no encuentre las busque en el sistema, para para evitar mezclaros con el sistema principal de portage.

Muchas Gracias

----------

## tuxtor

Para hacer lo que quieres de establecer una nueva raiz existe algo llamado Gentoo Prefix, yo lo use un tiempo en mac y hacia eso que dices, paquetes sobre una raiz alternativa sin ser todo el sistema

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/gentoo-alt/prefix/

Respecto al paquete pues si lo compilas manualmente hay dos escenarios:

1. Si el paquete no esta en portage

a) Si provee una funcionalidad similar a uno ya instalado efectivamente reemplazara sin mayor advertencia 

b) Si lo instalas antes y luego intentas instalar con portage exista una colision de dos paquetes con los mismos archivos. Portage te avisara que existe una colision y no te permitira instalar a menos que fuerces la sobreescritura

2. Si esta en portage puedes usar el archivo package.provided para decirle a portage que lo tienes instalado y el asume que esta ahi y que tu lo estas administrando.

https://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=5#doc_chap3

----------

## Stolz

Para hacer lo que dices Gentoo tiene los overlays. Copio de ahí:

 *Quote:*   

> "Overlays" son árboles de paquetes para Portage que contienen ebuilds adicionales para Gentoo. Son mantenidos por desarrolladores de Gentoo, pero distribuidos de forma separada con respecto al árbol Portage principal. [...] son el lugar perfecto para desarrollar y probar un ebuild sin temor a romper el árbol principal de paquetes del Portage.

 

Un ebuild no es más que el fichero que le dice a gentoo cómo descargar, compilar e instalar un paquete y sus dependencias.

En el improbable caso de que un paquete no exista en Portage, deberías buscar si existe en un overlay. Si no existe en ninguno puedes mirar si existe un "ebuild" en Bugzilla. Si no existe puedes pedir en el propio Bugzilla que te lo incluyan y algún desarrollador amable se encargará de crearlo por ti. Si nadie se ofrece entonces te puedes crear el ebuild tu mismo.

----------

